# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion >  britsh soap awards

## i_luv_dennis

i just wounderd where to get the tickets from as i really want to go to it 

i didnt no where to put this so if it is in the wrong section then please move it

----------


## Siobhan

> i just wounderd where to get the tickets from as i really want to go to it 
> 
> i didnt no where to put this so if it is in the wrong section then please move it


I won them when I votes.. moving to general section as it is all soaps not just eastenders

----------


## i_luv_dennis

ok thanks cause i really want to go it and see nigel harman lol

----------


## Layne

Its too late to get tickets now, its a competition/draw. 
And Nigel Harman _might not_ be there, he is no longer with the soap and therefore doesn't have to go, although he is up for at least one award so he might be there  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

ok thanks for letting me no hun

----------


## Jada-GDR

does anyone know when it'll be on screen?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

nope, soon after the 20th May as that's when it's being filmed.

----------


## squillyfer

I cant believe its soap awards again already doesnt seem like 2 minutes since last years  :Smile:

----------


## Layne

They are usually aired a few days later !  :Smile:  x

----------

